# Limp Mode won't go away!



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry guys this sounds like a broken record but the *limp* came on when I was working on the 4wd actuator and it will not reset, the light does not flash quickly doing the procedure. What is wrong with it. I put it on the charger just to be sure, but I'm stumped I can do the reset in my sleep, not the problem. I never even ran the bike....Like the wires have a mind of their own. I replaced the ECM not to long ago,not sure what the deal is.also will not change in and out of 4wd now. worked OK when I put the ECM on, but has now quit. Did I buy a bunk part? This bike is Pzzing me off. I was going to plan a camping trip to Ocala with my kids. Now I can't cause the bike is down A G A I N !
If anyone knows the secret to keeping these BF.running let me know...


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Corroded wire somewhere? I assume you have a kawasaki repair manual? That will tell you the ohm and voltage readings on yer actuators and control unit box. What about main fuse box? The plug in corroded at all?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Bad wire. Have the book. And took out the fluke....don't have time for this temperamental pos. Seems the longer it sits,the more things break. I bought it to ride,not to get a degree in v twin maintenance....Sorry,still venting.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know how you feel but there fun when they do run right


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

For the diff actuator and the belt actuator to quit working together, I would look at the cdi and speed sensor first. They would cause that. I'm sure you already know about the buss connector, right?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds like buss connector to me also, same thing happened on my 06 650i about a year ago, some said the buss problem was only with 05 models so i never looked at it, tried everything else , then finally took a look for myself an there it was all burnt an melted. pm sent


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have a link to the bus connector repair vid?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2013&highlight=buss+connector search mode !!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Bad wire. Have the book. And took out the fluke....don't have time for this temperamental pos. Seems the longer it sits,the more things break. I bought it to ride,not to get a degree in v twin maintenance....Sorry,still venting.



Sorry Roboquad, I had to quote some of your rant in my sig. I started to add it to the "You know you're a brute rider if" thread.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah having a bad day all round, the wife aint talking to me cause my 2 year old killed a hamster on my watch. squeezed it good... The ATV is just another angry wife, all we do is fight if I aint riding her...LOL.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just replaced the control box and meter on a customers 650sra. His 4x4 actuator wasnt engaging at all. Luckily I had my atv up there so I just put his parts on mine and found out his actuator control box was bad. His was submerged in a pond and wasnt brought to me till a week later! Bad idea!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

put up a new thread on the bus connector I wasn't thinking.... I have replaced the ECM. not sure what's up.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

have you tried this yet??


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks GP went through that, have the book. Going through the connectivity tomorrow...


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The buss connector fix isnt too bad. Just stupid cause its there in the first place. Stupid design.


----------

